

“How News Feed Works” Nothing New, but It's Important - willianfaraujo
http://firedoglake.com/2015/03/26/facebook-to-use-metadata-from-chats-to-alter-news-feed/

======
sgwealti
I wish I could get a reverse chronological list of news of everyone I am
connected to on Facebook that I haven't unfollowed.

